# V-Cube 7 now at ThinkGeek



## MichaelErskine (Dec 4, 2008)

As those of you who receive email notifications from thinkgeek might already know, they have started to sell the V-Cube 7 for $60...

http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/games/b1d8/

They pose the possibility that there are may be "more permutations than atoms in the universe"


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, I'm tempted to get one now.


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 4, 2008)

that's cheap, I wonder how much shipping is?

I love their description, it's ace. 

"What's that popping sound?"

Actually it wasn't your brain winking out and going to Bermuda, it's just that you misaligned the cube and you new V cube 7 is now in hundreds of pieces on the floor.


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 4, 2008)

~2*10^160 permutations.. omg!!!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 4, 2008)

This is a better deal than DX and Verdes, next day shipping to the west coast is $16.09, which makes it $76.09.


----------



## InhumanElmo (Dec 4, 2008)

Tempting....


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 4, 2008)

Also $10 coupon according to RetailMeNot: http://www.retailmenot.com/view/thinkgeek.com

So I bought this for $56.xx with two day shipping.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 4, 2008)

*rubs eyes* Whoa...


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 4, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Also $10 coupon according to RetailMeNot: http://www.retailmenot.com/view/thinkgeek.com
> 
> So I bought this for $56.xx with two day shipping.



You could've gotten a free Annoy-A-Tron with that  
$10 off? ThinkGeek needs to carry V5s, that would be quite a bargain.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 4, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Also $10 coupon according to RetailMeNot: http://www.retailmenot.com/view/thinkgeek.com
> ...



I also got one of those, but that wasn't really relevant to my post.


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 4, 2008)

$55.58!!!

That's how much my order would be for a V7. I'll wait to see if the price decreases. (I used the coupon)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 4, 2008)

msemtd said:


> As those of you who receive email notifications from thinkgeek might already know, they have started to sell the V-Cube 7 for $60...
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/games/b1d8/
> 
> *They pose the possibility that there are may be "more permutations than atoms in the universe"*




wow


----------



## MrData (Dec 5, 2008)

OMG This means I can finally buy one!!!!


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 6, 2008)

Has anyone ordered and gotten their's yet?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 6, 2008)

Mine shipped today.


----------



## julz0716 (Dec 6, 2008)

do they ship internationally?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 9, 2008)

I received mine today. The box wasn't in the shrinkwrap that the V6 I got was in; instead there was some hard plastic cover.

I'd have taken pictures, but I don't have a camera of any sort.


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 9, 2008)

The recent v-cubes 6 and 7 don't have shrink wrap. They have plastic cover like you said.


----------



## brunson (Dec 9, 2008)

I noticed the have a Square-1, but the description says you get two for $9.99. That's a deal.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 9, 2008)

brunson said:


> That's a deal.



More like a scam... These are the cheap Square-1s sold on DX C4Y, etc.


----------



## brunson (Dec 10, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > That's a deal.
> ...


At least they're cheap. 

Still, if you say they're crap, I'll stay away from them. I still haven't even put the stickers on my C4Y S-1, It takes me 20 minutes just to make it cubic.


----------



## Kian (Dec 10, 2008)

if you're having trouble with making the cube shape intuitively you can check out jaap's page. he has a few algorithms you may find useful.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 12, 2008)

ThinkGeek now has Bump Cube/Mirror Blocks (unfortunately, it's out of stock until next year, sorry for those who wanted it for Christmas ), Brain Twist, and a weird 3D labyrinth sphere which is called the "Magicel Intenect Ball" XD


----------



## dmchale (Dec 13, 2008)

awesome to see mirror cubes on there. now if only they would get void cubes.....

still not so sure why people think the thinkgeek price is SUCH a great deal on the V7's though. Yes, fine, shipping is cheaper than buying overseas (assuming you live in the US) but it's only $1 cheaper base price than right from v-cubes.com


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 13, 2008)

dmchale said:


> awesome to see mirror cubes on there. now if only they would get void cubes.....


Hear, hear! That's another feat of engineering I'd like to get my hands on. Anyone know of a UK importer of the void cube? Failing that, an overseas vendor with good shipping rates to the UK is required in time for my birthday!


dmchale said:


> still not so sure why people think the thinkgeek price is SUCH a great deal on the V7's though. Yes, fine, shipping is cheaper than buying overseas (assuming you live in the US) but it's only $1 cheaper base price than right from v-cubes.com


Well, I'm not sure about the price (are dollars worth anything in Euros anymore?  ) my original post was more of an exclamation of availability from Geeks instead of Greeks


----------

